# Help needed on donkey



## h2t99 (Mar 20, 2009)

A friend of ours who got 2 donkeys from us last year just lost the jenny on Monday. They brought Jack back here to our farm until they get there fence done this summer. They have had them at some friends, they were with horses and cows but no other donkeys. So anyways he came back here yesterday morning and by afternoon he was down!! Vet was called and we think it is botulism, since Jill died a few days earlier. We had thought she had coliced!! So has anyone dealt with botulism and what was your experience? They drew blood and we are waiting for results, he is on dexsome(? sp) and antibiotics, we have to help him get up, and Jack started to eat beet pulp this afternoon, so he is improving. He was able to help us a little when we got him up tonight, this morning he was dead weight. Thanks for any help.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 23, 2009)

Gosh, I am not sure, that does not sound good....I am sending prayers for him, hope he will pull through.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Apr 7, 2009)

I know this post is older now, but any updates?

ANgie


----------



## h2t99 (Apr 8, 2009)

We lost Jack, and a neighbor that feeds the same hay lost a horse, we are actually still waiting on bloodwork!!




The owner of the horse sent it in for a necropsy. Jack has been buried here next to his dam, who I lost a year ago. We are pretty sure it was botulism though. He definately fought hard to get better but it finally got to the point where he could no longer fight anymore, so we put him down. Thanks for asking.

Heidi


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, how sad. I hope you get some answers from the blood work, if only for your peace of mind. My condolences.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I was hoping no news might have been good news in this case. Unfortunately I couldn't offer anything on your question.... but I do hope the bloodwork comes soon, and gives you some peace of mind in knowing the cause for sure.

Angie


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Apr 11, 2009)

Its an expensive vaccine, but so worth it



I've seen botolism horses go through months of treatment and still end up loosing the battle, after tens of thousands of dollars and weeks of extreme pain


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 12, 2009)

Iam so sorry for your loss. Coould you please keep us posted as to what the bloodwork tells you?


----------



## h2t99 (Apr 13, 2009)

So far the bloodwork is negative, but they are saying that they did not test for botulism!! We are still waiting on 2 more tests. The necropsy results should be here this week, so at least we will know what killed the horse!! I am not sure what all they were testing for except for botulism, so for them to say that is not one of the tests being run makes no sense!!



But honestly this vet office has lost our business and several others lately because of the crappy way they are doing business!!


----------

